# What types of Miniature Bromeliads can be found



## Lizardguy (May 21, 2009)

I am changing my plant structure, and looking for some general ideas. Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Miniature Bromeliads


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Are you looking for names of plants that stay small but still hold water?

I like the following Neos: 'Janet Sue', 'Cougar', 'Lllipooh'. 'Chiquita Linda', 'Red Waif' to name a few. These stay very small but are big enough for pumilio and thumbs to deposit tads. If you don't care if they hold water, you also might want to try some of the small tillandsia-like Vrieseas like V. correia-araujoi


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Neo. Dungsiana and Neo. Night Spot are some of the smallest ones I've seen.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

HERE is the category we have on our website for small bromeliads. Right now we only have the Neoregelia liliputiana x smithii in stock but it changes often so you can keep an eye our or sign up on an individual plant profile page to be notified when it is in stock again.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

phender said:


> Are you looking for names of plants that stay small but still hold water?
> 
> I like the following Neos: 'Janet Sue', 'Cougar', 'Lllipooh'. 'Chiquita Linda', 'Red Waif' to name a few. These stay very small but are big enough for pumilio and thumbs to deposit tads. If you don't care if they hold water, you also might want to try some of the small tillandsia-like Vrieseas like V. correia-araujoi


When I say small, I mean 4" across or tall max.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

phender said:


> When I say small, I mean 4" across or tall max.




I'm sorry... I had no choice but to post that.


----------

